# My very first Mini-Mag light



## Burgess (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello CPF'ers -

I'm 53 years old, and i am a Flashaholic.






Twenty-two years ago today, on 11/14/1984,
I received my very first Mini-Mag light.

Appeared in the new Eddie Bauer catalog (Christmas edition).
Had to mail-order it, of course. Since NOBODY would have it in STOCK !

Was already familiar with the fine line of Mag D-cell flashlights.
Had a collection of 3-cell, 4-cell, and 5-cell lights.





But the catalog listing sounded VERY interesting . . . .

Here was a 2-AA cell aluminum, heavy-duty pocket flashlight,
which (it was STRONGLY stated)
is as POWERFUL as a conventional 2-D cell flashlight !

I thought about how much i LOVED my big Mag-Lights . . . .
and decided that this new Mini-Mag light (if true),
would be IDEAL for an EveryDayCarry !

-- (sidenote)
For the prior 8 years, i had been carrying the Eveready 2AA chrome penlight (model 9215), in left side trouser pocket.
This unit certainly *was* quite useful, but had many shortcomings:

Exposed, protruding bulb (#222) vulnerable to damage
Rather inelegant stamped-steel construction
Pocket clip would loosen, and eventually pull-out
Switch mechanism would get dirty/dusty, and require cleaning
Ended up replacing light perhaps every year
-- (end_sidenote)

So i took a chance, and ordered this new Mini-Mag pocket light.

Don't remember the price, but was probably close to Twenty Bucks.

Ordered two twin-packs of spare bulbs, also. Always prepared.





Can't remember if the nylon holster came standard, or was extra.
Regardless, i got that too.

And it all arrived at my house exactly Twenty-Two years ago today !


Loaded the batteries, and turned it on . . . .

Couldn't BELIEVE how a "dinky little 2-AA light" could be so BRIGHT !






The claims in the Eddie Bauer catalog were true.
It was indeed as bright as a normal 2-D cell flashlight.


And the rest, my friends, is History . . . .

I carried that same Mini-Mag light (and later, its replacement)

virtually Every Single Day for the next 22 years ! ! !

Wore out several belt holsters. 

Changed lots and lots of "blackened bulbs".
(they still worked, but didn't wanna' risk it)

And the Mini-Mag served me well. 

Always very helpful, convenient, and comforting.
(i'm sure you all can relate to this !)


Now, earlier this year (2006), i finally decided to try one of those
*Fancy New LED Upgrade Modules*, which i saw on the Internet.





Decided on the TerraLux TLE-5 MiniStar2.

Well, Dang, if that didn't simply make my *good* light even *BETTER* ! <grin>

-- No more worries about changing Bulbs.
-- Gives even MORE light. Brighter and Whiter, too !
-- And the batteries last longer.

Woulda' probably continued using this new combo 
happily fer' the rest of my life, except that i stumbled onto a Website
called CandlePowerForums.





Now, (late 2006), i've upgraded my beloved Mini-Mag to their new 2AA-LED model.

And I also carry a Fenix Civictor V-1

And a Nuwai X-3

And a Photon Freedom-Max Yellow (covert nose)

And a Fenix E-0

And a Fenix E-1






Used to feel *confident and well-prepared* by carrying my Mini-Mag flashlight.

Now, i feel practically NAKED if i only carry a **single** flashlight.

(gee, what's wrong with me, Doc ?)


Anyway, thank you to my Mini-Mags, for 22 years of very faithful service.
Always came through, and never failed me.


Just wanted to share this with my fellow Flashaholics.


----------



## Lightmania (Nov 14, 2006)

lol, jeez, that's one long EDC... 

that ought to be EYC, lol.

Nice story!

Lightmania


----------



## Concept (Nov 14, 2006)

Good one. I have had an old Mini [email protected] rip off for the last 11 years and until I frequented thi place I had only one small LED light. Now I'm hooked aswell.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 14, 2006)

Same here... Mag was my flashlight of choice. I had one or two others and that was it. Then I came across this site & others and all hope was lost!

Now I'm up to an Arc-P, Dorcy AAA LED, Inova X1, Pak-Lite, Pelican Supersabre Lite, Pelican Mitylite, Petzl Tikka Plus, Photon I/II/III/Freedom, Surefire G2, Surefire E1L.

And of course, a Mag 3D, AA Mini-Mag w/Nite Ize, Mag Solitaire, and a new 2AA Mini MagLED.

Now I'm patiently awaiting the new Glo-Toob 123 model, curious to see the new HDS offering, and drooling over other Surefires. When does it all end?!?!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 14, 2006)

Good story, Burgess. I guess I followed a similar path. Still have that old (maybe twenty years) minimag. It's had some new life breathed into it with a Nite-Ize dropin and IQ switch. Sits at the ready by the bedside.

Geoff


----------



## greenLED (Nov 14, 2006)

Burgess, I can totally relate. My very first "good" light was a 2AA minimag (black) that I bought somewhere in CO 14-15 years ago. I still have it, it still works (even after a battery leaking event *years* back), and I still love it. I cannot deny that Luxeons (and now XR-E's) have taken most of the "wow" factor off my old minimag, but I still (and always will) love that light. There's something in the lines of the incan 2AA minimag that I cannot resist, nor can I explain (much like the ArcLS screams out *beauty!* in my eyes)


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 14, 2006)

in a world of escalating prices...Mag has been excellent at keeping theirs low!

I'm still amazed at what $20.00 can get.

Awesome story!!!


----------



## WNG (Nov 14, 2006)

I still have my 1st 2AA MiniMag from the 80's as well. It's black with plenty of scratches.
My 2nd one (silver) got stolen. I replaced it years later with a blue one and finally picked up a purple 2AA/2AAA double pack at Home Depot on sale. They were state of the art quality for their day. 
Not sure if I want to 'upgrade' them.
Mag lights were the best for most of us who couldn't justify the cost of a Surefire.


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 14, 2006)

Well howdy there, young fella.

Don't know which of the following would be more appropriate:
"22 years, is that all?"
or
"Gosh! It's been that long?"

In any case its good to hear that there are people who are aware that the MiniMag was an exceptionally bright lighting instrument when it was first introduced. Certainly not something to be panned like it is these days. On the other hand it's not often that you find something outside of the computer arena that actually costs less now than it did 22 years ago!

Also good to know that there are still people around who remember Burgess batteries. 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and memories.



Burgess said:


> Hello CPF'ers -
> 
> I'm 53 years old, and i am a Flashaholic.
> 
> ...


----------



## iNDiGLo (Nov 14, 2006)

Burgess,

Thank you for that emotional story about the Mini-mag that was your companion for so many years. I too carried a 6D cell mag for a long time then later scaled down to a 4c maglight. When i ran across CPF i knew my wallet was in for a beating. I now carry at least 3 led lights on me at all times and usually have 2 or 3 being shipped to me from somewhere.

The real beauty of CPF is you don't have to impulse buy. Most every light you could imagine has been well researched, reviewed, and evaluated so you can make a well informed purchase.

Congrats on your new baby and remember spending money on lights is an addiction. But you are among friends here.


----------



## swampgator (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had a minimag (usually on me) since June 1992. I bought my 4D and Minimag (with accessory pack) on the same day. Have had the 4D ever since and a succession of minis. In fact my wife was cleaning out a closet yesterday and found another one. Wahoo! Another light!

I have a blue mini that I found in parking lot back in 1992. When I was in the Army I painted it black with brass paint. It wore off. Then I painted it OD green. It's flaking off now but my two year old doesn't seem to care. I gave it to him and now it's his night time bedside light.


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Burgess,

Thanks for sharing your story, it truly was great to hear about your experience and progression with Lights.

All My Best,
John


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 14, 2006)

Neat story thanks for sharing. Hopefully I can post a story like yours 20 years in the future with my Fenix P1!!


----------



## lrp (Nov 14, 2006)

The Mini-mag use to be my best light, before I found this forum! I had a Madmax engine installed, sapphire lens and more recently a two way switch for it. I even had a custom holster made for it. Now I never use it, but it is still an adequate light for many purposes and I wouldn't want to sell/trade it. It seems so cheaply made compared to all these lights of today!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 14, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> Same here... Mag was my flashlight of choice. I had one or two others and that was it. Then I came across this site & others and all hope was lost!
> 
> Now I'm up to an Arc-P, Dorcy AAA LED, Inova X1, Pak-Lite, Pelican Supersabre Lite, Pelican Mitylite, Petzl Tikka Plus, Photon I/II/III/Freedom, Surefire G2, Surefire E1L.
> 
> ...



Jeez! You haven't M*gLEDed a 2,3 or 4 C or D M*g yet.

You don't have a Streamlight 4AA and/or a 3C LUX yet.

And you're asking when does it end?

:lolsign:


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that story with us, Burgess! I think it's pretty cool that MiniMags are still selling well these days, even if they are technologically outdated. I'm sure just about everyone here at CPF has one, or did at one time.


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Nov 14, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> Good story, Burgess. I guess I followed a similar path. Still have that old (maybe twenty years) minimag. It's had some new life breathed into it with a Nite-Ize dropin and IQ switch. Sits at the ready by the bedside.
> 
> Geoff


 
This is how I was to be doomed as well, darn minimag and a Nite-Ize drop-in.

Now I have around thirty lights, most boughten in the last three months, this place is horrible... 

J/K...but like all have said ... sure is hard on the pocket book!!!


----------



## Bror Jace (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep, nice story.

I had similar experiences having carried a pair of black Minimags I bought from Campmore for around $12 each on my helmet while I served as a volunteer firefighter for 5 years beginning in 1989.

I kept the lights long after I hung up my gear. One I just recently gave to a ladyfriend but still use the other one, upgraded slightly with a Nite-Ize LED module ... my very first LED light. 

I bought a 3rd Minimag earlier this year, a pretty copper one, equipped it with a Nite-Ize module and gave it to another special ladyfriend. She really liked it.


----------



## lightemup (Nov 15, 2006)

I've just ordered 3 2aa maglites, not sure why, partly to have a matching pair with a black and blue 3d maglite, a bit of history, good gifts (especially engraving), and because I could 

Back in the day I used to lug around a 3d maglite everywhere. This was up to and including 3 day hikes for scouts!!! I never had a 2aa maglite, but it would have been a bit more handy


----------



## ringzero (Nov 16, 2006)

Still have four MiniMags around that were purchased during the 80s. Two are really beat up, one moderately scratched up, and one is almost pristine because it was misplaced for a long time and found only recently.

All of them still work, and that says something for Mag's basic design, manufacturing, and quality control.


----------



## firefly99 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that story, Burgess! 22 years is quite a record.

I bought a AA MiniMag too in the 80s, after reading a AA flashlights review in Combat and survival magazine. I was so impressed with the photograph of a minimag under the wheels of a truck. It was the only flashlight to continue working after the truck test, while other flashlight had cracked or crushed bodies. It came up top in most of other judging factors too. The magazine even called it the "Rolls Royce of flashlight"

I proceed from AA minimag to various D size Mag lights.

During a 1988 night hike, AA minimag did very well against other everready lights. It was beaten when one of my friend bring out a D size Pelican diving lights.

My other experiences with Mag lights were negative. When a light is needed, the Mag always produce a weak, yellow beam and died very soon. Battery leakages had ruined a number of my Mag lights. O rings break due to wear and tear, but unable to get new o ring for replacement.

Used to have a mag solitaire on my keychain. One day when a light is needed, I reached for my keychain and discover only the tail is attached. The rest of the solitaire had disappeared.

The above are my Mag experiences which force me to search for better flashlights option.


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bought two AAA MiniMags when they first came out in 1987. Didn't use them much for a few years, then EDC them ever since. Actually EDC one of them still, since they now have SMJLED kits in them.

Edit: OK so I've stopped carrying them since discovering CREE and Seoul are NICE! Just wish there was some way to fit those in my old MiniMags...


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 2, 2007)

I also bought a [email protected] in the 80's, I also stuck in a TerraLux TLE-5 MiniStar2. It was a bit GREEN,So I took the plunge and got the the [email protected] LED 2aa, Its much nicer than my old 2AA, it blows it away, almost as good as my Fenix L2T


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmmm... I never had a 2AAA Minim*g. I'd be willing to bet that it wouldn't have the one thing that didn't make me mad when I fried the Solitaire LED module....

I bet the 2AAA doesn't have head wobble to anywhere near the same level!

Alas though; If I bought one I couldn't afford to LED it and so it would still be yellow and dim.

I'll stick with LUX'd Minim*gs!!!


----------



## Mike 208 (Jan 2, 2007)

I first saw the MiniMag lights at a Gun Show around 1982; IIRC, they were priced between $20 - $25, and came complete with a "clam shell" case. My best friend and I laughed at them - who would spend so much money on such a light? Who cares if it is made out of aluminum and looks like it's bigger brothers? We both understood that carrying a small light on your person made sense, but we could also buy a "regular" pen light for at least half of what the MiniMag cost. I eventually bought a Dorcy 2 AAA pen light (which I still have), and was happy. A few months later, I went over to my best friend's apartment (at the time he was in the USMC stationed at the El Toro MCAS), and I see a black MiniMag sitting on a table. I made fun of him for buying "that stupid thing." My friend told me that others in his unit had these, and he finally tried one out and was impressed enough to buy his own. I tried it, and had to admit that I was also impressed, but I didn't want to pay the high price for one. I ended up with a clone made by Brinkmann (for around $17.00, IIRC); at first glance, it looks like a MiniMag, but the tailcap was slightly different, and the head's diameter was smaller. The output was even the same. A year or so later, I bought a real MiniMag from a sporting goods store. I still have that MiniMag as well as the Brinkmann clone; both still work and are still stock. Even though I've moved on to better lighting, I would never sell those two lights - they remind me of a better time in my life.

Mike 208
formerly Mike 161


----------



## swampgator (Jan 2, 2007)

firefly99 said:


> My other experiences with Mag lights were negative. When a light is needed, the Mag always produce a weak, yellow beam and died very soon. Battery leakages had ruined a number of my Mag lights. O rings break due to wear and tear, but unable to get new o ring for replacement.


 
Well, there are enough mods on this site that you'll be able to get a Mag that produces a strong, white beam. Also O Rings are now available as replacement items. As for batts leaking, I check mine every few days. Not that it would preclude a leakage, but at least it won't be sitting months on end leaking.



firefly99 said:


> Used to have a mag solitaire on my keychain. One day when a light is needed, I reached for my keychain and discover only the tail is attached. The rest of the solitaire had disappeared.


 
Loc Tite can prevent it from coming loose.



Mike 208 said:


> I first saw the MiniMag lights at a Gun Show around 1982; IIRC, they were priced between $20 - $25, and came complete with a "clam shell" case. My best friend and I laughed at them - who would spend so much money on such a light?


 
The first Mini I remember was the one my dad bought my mom as an anniversary present in Aug 1985. All our relatives couldn't believe he would spend that much on a flashlight.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow -


More than a THOUSAND views for this first thread of mine !


Truly an *honor* that i could share my story with so many 

friendly flashlight-fanatics at CandlePowerForums.


Gotta' love this place !







Such a powerful information resource for *People Like Us*.


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Apr 6, 2007)

My first mini-mag was a grey 2-AA that I've had for a couple years now. I also have a black 2-D mag that I have had for some time now. Until I stumbled across CPF I thought those two mags were all the lights I needed! Man was I wrong...in the past couple of months I have added Surefire's G2, E2L, and U2. Also Luma M1 (cree) and Fenix P1D-CE! I need to slow down and be more thoughtful about my purchases. By the way, I am new to CPF and this is my first post.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 7, 2007)

Great Story Burgess, I enjoyed reading that. I still have my old mini-mag too. Funny to think that I've had it so long. I remember impressing other kids with it at the movie theaters, I was only about 14 years old then. Now the black anodizing is almost completely worn off and it lives out in my camping and hunting tool box. Maybe I'll go did it out and upgrade it.


----------



## Alteran (Apr 7, 2007)

The great thing about mini mags is that there are so many upgrades and mods for them! I'm thinking if getting together a whole bunch of modded mini-mags, actually.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Apr 7, 2007)

Burgess said:


> ...i've upgraded my beloved Mini-Mag to their new 2AA-LED model...
> And I also carry a Fenix Civictor V-1...And a Nuwai X-3....
> And a Fenix E-1....


Good start. Good lights. How about about a modern, high-powered *incandescent* next?

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## tinkerer (Apr 7, 2007)

OK...

This thread drew me out to register. I been lurking for awhile and finally admitted to being a flashaholic. My first minimag was bought in the PX at Ft. Bragg around 1981. It was camo and a great replacement for the angle head issue light. I used it with the red lens and wrapped the handle with paracord. That light had heavy field use and retired when I left the Army. Wished I still had it. Sentimental reasons wasn't apparent when I replaced it with a new one. I found this forum while researching a LED replacement for the minimag, since then I got a Fenix L1T for everyday use and even made a flashlight. Its a LED PR bulb in a cut down minimag clone, clicky tail switch , 1 AA battery.

I'll post pics of it once I get my camera figured out. My wife is coming into the room so I better go....she don't understand....


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 7, 2007)

lol...tinkerer,,,,funny last statement,,,mine doesnt understand either,,,,also am a new flashaholic....


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 7, 2007)

by the way,,,have 2 minimags all modded,,,terralux leds,,,glass lens,,,better reflectors,,,graet light ,,,love mine,,,had one back in the 80s ,,,dont know whatever happened to it ? im starting anew in the flashlight collecting/using,,,,


----------



## DocArnie (Apr 7, 2007)

I used a Minimag for years and it helped me in many situations (like power outages), where I was sooooo glad to have it. I still have it and still use it sometimes.
I bought it when I was 16, during a little road trip through California with my dad and my brothers. This flashlight was always something special to me and it never let me down.


----------



## Draven451 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great story - Thanks for sharing.

It's amazing to think how far flashlight technology has gone since those mini-mag days...


----------



## Burgess (Jan 15, 2008)

to *Draven451* --


Thank you for the kind words. 


Funny, how much we Flashaholics all have in common.


Regardless of age, job, income, etc.


We have *all* come to realize the value of carrying a flashlight. :candle:



Glad that i've been able to share my story with so many CPF'ers.


I knew you'd understand. 

_


----------



## Taboot (Jan 15, 2008)

More than any other light, I recommend the 2xAA Mini Mag LED to people who don't want to spend big $$ on a light. You have to respect Mag..:thumbsup:


----------



## cv3po (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL, this brings back memories! Around 10 years old I was already walking around with my mag solitaire and both pockets stuffed with batteries. I just PRAYED for power outages back then. I'd collect my light, candles, radio, pocket TV, food/water and anything else I could think of  Y2K ain't got nothin' on me!!


----------



## TONY M (Apr 17, 2008)

Taboot said:


> More than any other light, I recommend the 2xAA Mini Mag LED to people who don't want to spend big $$ on a light. You have to respect Mag..:thumbsup:


 
I disagree.

Mags ain't so cheap in Ireland/UK!
See links;
http://www.outdoorgear.co.uk/eshop.asp?wci=product&wce=53303602&desc=MAIN_DESC

http://www.outdoorgear.co.uk/eshop.asp?wci=product&wce=53303401&desc=MAIN_DESC £12/$24 for mag solitare!

http://www.thetorchshop.co.uk/acatalog/Mini_Maglite_AAA.html

http://www.thetorchshop.co.uk/acatalog/mini_maglite_aa.html

Multiply x2 to get US/CA dollars. Thats $30-$36 for an AA mag incan! Some in store places charge even more - shocking!

Thankfully DX value is not so bad for us.


----------



## e2x2e (Apr 18, 2008)

Good story!


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 18, 2008)

Alteran said:


> The great thing about mini mags is that there are so many upgrades and mods for them! I'm thinking if getting together a whole bunch of modded mini-mags, actually.


The Nite-Ize upgrades are decent for the Mini-mag, but they're way too expensive at regular price. And, they're one of the cheaper upgrades out there. By the time you buy an incan Mini-mag and a Nite-Ize you're at the price of buying something brighter from DX or KD, or at the price of buying a 2AA or 3AA Mag LED.

For example:

Standard 2AA incan minimag is ~$15 and has output like this:





Yes, it's really turned on. 

Spend an extra ~$10 on the Nite-Ize 3 5mm upgrade for a total of ~$25 and get output like this:





Spend an extra ~$20 on the 1W Luxeon Nite-Ize upgrade with IQ switch for a total of ~$35 and get output like this:





Spend ~$25 up front and buy a 2AA MagLED and get output like this:





Spend ~$25 up front 3AA MagLED and get output like this:





Spend an extra ~$5 on a SSC P4 USX0H for your MagLED 2AA for a total of ~$30 and get output like this:





Or you can up the ante spend ~2x on a Fenix L2D Q5 (~$56) and get this: 





At some point it doesn't make sense to keep pouring money into old incan mini-mag's. That point may be somewhere else for you than it is for me.


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah...well... the idea is that you've already got the Mini Mag bought and paid for years if not decades ago. I don't think anyone is suggesting you go buy a new Mini Mag at Wally World for the sake for plopping in a $25 upgrade.
The point you guys miss is that the old Mini Mag is constantly upgradeable. If a nite Ize or terralux drop in dies, you just pluck it out and put in a new one. try that with one of these other new DX lights or a fenix.  It's also a simple twist on off single mode light with very nice machining and style. Sorry, but a Mini Mag is sure nicer designed and better looking that all these AA alternatives out there right now. Just IMHO and all that of course.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Basically it's quite true what Stereodude said. 

I can't carry a 2AA comfortably. I have a NiteIze 3LED minimag and a Luxeon minimag and neither get much use.

The L1D Q5 in my holster is WAY better in most ways!

That said there are still 4 or 5 minimags around my house. This includes a pretty old one I used to EDC a long time back....


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 18, 2008)

Well Stereodude, if you don't think the bang/buck ratio is good enough, you could turn it into a lithium-powered AuroraLite or MiniBeast. (140/400 lumens respectively)

Cydonia has it right, though - I bought a Cree Terralux because I could either store the mini-mag in perpetuity, or give it away, or make it useful again.


----------



## roymail (Apr 18, 2008)

Burgess, what happened to your .84 cent Walmart ValueLite with the $6.99 SMJLED PR bulb? Best .84 cents I ever spent... perfect for "going to the BR light."

And, since I'm an older guy (like you), I use it a lot.  Runs forever on a pair of AA's. OK, time for my nap. :sleepy:


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 18, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> The Nite-Ize upgrades are decent for the Mini-mag, but they're way too expensive at regular price. And, they're one of the cheaper upgrades out there. By the time you buy an incan Mini-mag and a Nite-Ize you're at the price of buying something brighter from DX or KD, or at the price of buying a 2AA or 3AA Mag LED.



I was hoping for a TLE-5EX in that lineup, but all in all a _very nice job.

_


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 18, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> I was hoping for a TLE-5EX in that lineup, but all in all a _very nice job.
> 
> _


I don't have one of them. I only bought the two Nite-Ize "upgrades" because they were 75% off at Target on clearance. 

You can see how the various mini-Mags and their different configurations compare to a lot of other lights here.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 18, 2008)

to StereoDude --

Thank you for the pics, info, and links.

You are *correct* in your statements. 

However . . . .

Keep in mind that (for many of us), the Mini-Maglite holds
a "special" place in our Flashaholic heart.

The fact that it can be upgraded so easily is a big *plus* for us.


I've EDC'd a Mini-Maglite *daily* for more than 23 years now.

It's become a trusted and dependable friend. :thumbsup:


Even* better*, when it's equipped with a modern emitter !





Oh, BTW, as MattK (of Battery Junction) reported recently,
sounds like Mag has produced *300 Million* Mini-Maglites
to date, just in the U.S.A. market alone !


That's about one for every person in the United States !


Of course, *some* of us have purchased *more* than our fair share.






to Roymail --

Good Morning ! 


Still have that 84-cent blue Ray-O-Vac Value-Light you mentioned.

It's loaded with Sanyo Eneloops, and a SMJLED-PR2 bulb from Lambda (Kevin Fritz).


But that's not an EDC item. At least not for me.

The switch is certainly the "weakest link", and really limits water-resistance.

Still a nice little "bargain", though. 



Thank you to *Everyone* who has visited this thread.

It now has more than 3,000 hits !


Glad that i could share my EDC flashlight story
with *so many* of my fellow Flashaholics on CPF.

:wave:

_


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 18, 2008)

Burgess said:


> to StereoDude --
> 
> Thank you for the pics, info, and links.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm not arguing with you at all. I used to be so proud of my Blue mini-Mag. I faithfully kept it in my camera bag. It does have some sentimental value to me. Obviously I have some upgrades for it myself. :laughing:

I was just suggesting that I wouldn't advise someone go out and buy a mini-Mag based on the upgrades available for it cause for the total cost there are better solutions available.


----------



## Mdinana (Apr 19, 2008)

I got my first MiniMag probably around 1989. In Weblos scouts... they required a light for camping (obviously), and about half the kids ended up with a MM. Mine was red. I'm pretty sure that the red one I have now is the same one, almost cherry condition (spent lots of time in it's holster, despite LOTS of camping).

I also found a black MM a few years back while backpacking. I finally broke down and bough a Nite-ize conversion kit. Can't wait to get back to my parents house, pick it up, and drop in the new LEDs... in 4 months....


----------



## Ty_Bower (Apr 19, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Here was a 2-AA cell aluminum, heavy-duty pocket flashlight,
> which (it was STRONGLY stated)
> is as POWERFUL as a conventional 2-D cell flashlight !



That quote is my favorite part. Thanks for an excellent story. Cheers!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, Burgess, cool thread! We all do have so much in common!

In '85 or '86 my best friend, Carl, gave me my first Mini Maglite. He was a "rich" (and single) Electrician (now a Double E.) I was a hard working but poor teacher about six years into the profession with a family, a mortgage and attending Grad School at night and couldn't really afford a Mini Mag. 

He had gotten a free one and snagged an extra for me at a "counter supper" at the electrical supply house. He was so very proud of them that he brought mine over to the house that evening. They were a beautiful medium blue and had a logo for Challenger Electrical Equipment, Inc.! We marveled at the laser etching, the brightness and almost every other detail.

After my buddy left, I was closely examining my new Mini Maglite and discovered that it was a Streamlight Jr.

I had collected flashlights since I was a kid and my friend was so proud to be giving me something he knew I would treasure. I still have my first blue Challenger Mini Mag, hmm, Streamlight Jr.


----------



## lightplay22 (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember in early to mid '80's my first mini Mag and being soooo impressed with the output!

Its scratched up for sure and now abides in my daughter glove compartment with a niteize led and lithium aa's.

She was strictly ordered NOT to lose it... Now I think I'll have to go see if its still there.

Great story Burgess and others!


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice story!

10-11 years ago I bought a Mini Maglite. At that period I also bought a 2D, 6D and Solitaire. I think this was the beginning of my flashoholity. Earlier I had some 4AA light and a common 4D lantern. But this was the first time I searched for real quality.
I remember I was pretty impressed with the brightness of the Minimag. But I was a bit dissapointed about the fast dropping brightness. Also the bulb becomes carbonized inside after a while, which contributes to the diminishing.

At that moment I worked as a morning paper deliverer and found the Minimag to be a useful part of the equipment. For example when I passed the attics between the doors it sometimes happened that the lights were out of order. Then I could use the Minimag. It did it's job, but think if the new LED-lights were available at that time! I use to imagine if I then had a Fenix E20 instead!... 
Just to complement the story I bought three Minimaglites some month ago, mostly for collecting. I still have the first Minimag, which is black. The three new I got are a camo, purple and a Flaglite. Just for fun. 
In these I have replaced the incan bulb with a Terralux dropin. 
But I am not satisfied with the Terralux, who has an ugly ****-yellow hotspot. I consider to change them to Niteize...

Regards, Patric


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 31, 2009)

A quick couple of thoughts to share...

I collect "flashlights" of all age and quality... Some are true antiques, some are vintage, some are modern and some are just junk.....

My first Mini Maglite "AA" that tuned out to be a Streamlight Jr., now has about 116+ Mini Maglite "AA" cousins. I started collecting colors, then the Nascar Signature Series and now about 20+ Mini Maglites with various logos (just the ones that catch my attention.)

Burgess, I just picked up a sweet little blue Soli with an unusual matte finish kinda like the Americana Series. The Soli has the logo of "Eddie Baur." As soon as I saw it, I thought of you. I really wish it was an "AA."

Mr. Anthony Magelica, founder of Maglite, is known for vigorously protecting his patents, rightfully so. 

IIRC, he successfully sued Streamlight over the design of the Jr. Since I personally have seen very few other of the original design Streamlight Jr.; I'm wondering if others have them in thier collections? What other colors did they come in?


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Nov 16, 2009)

Back around the early 80s I bought my first 2 black Mini Mags in a bicycle shop in Burlington Vermont. I like to compare those MM's to the Ford Model A's because I could only find them in BLACK,BLACK........... orrrrrrrrrrr BLACK.





I believe those MM's were not even available here in Canada because it was the first time that I had laid eyes on them. After several more years Mag Lites evetually wound up here. At the time they were the kings of handheld lighting instruments and I impressed all my friends back home with them.

Those beaten up first two lights are still laying around the house somewhere along with quite a few other Mags.


----------



## PCC (Nov 17, 2009)

I had bought my very first Mini-MagLite back in the late '80s but eventually gave it to my brother, who probably lost it years ago. Before that I had bought a 2D MagLite and I still have that one. This past weekend I gave the second (I think) Mini-MagLite that I have ever bought to my son. I bought it late last year and it has the Nite-Ize 1-watt LED with IQ switch on it. My daughter didn't want the silver Mini-MagLite with Nite-Ize 3-LED drop-in and tailcap switch that I had bought for my wife, but, she did want a blue one. Tonight, I bought a steel blue Mini-MagLite at Walmart for her for a whopping $7.29 including tax. I'm going to pick up the same Nite-Ize 1-watt kit for that one, too.

At the upcoming "Black Friday" I'm going to be picking up a Mini-MagLED Rebel for my nephew, whose father I gave my first Mini-MagLite to. I hope he doesn't lose it like his dad lost my first one. I plan on getting one for myself, too, because of the output and the form factor, but it will be strapped to my helmet to use while cycling home in the dark.


----------



## Dadof6 (Nov 19, 2009)

Purchased my first Mini-Mag in August of 1984. I saw it on display at Faschings Car Wash in Aracadia, California. I thought it was the best looking flashlight I had ever seen. I took it with me as a missionary in Chile for 2 years and when the lights would go out, my mini-mag kept on working. Once I lost the spring over the tail cap and made a new spring out of a paper clipt that I wound on the end of a pencil. 

I loved that thing so much that I ended up making my own headbands to hold it when I needed to be hands free. I have been by the Mag Instruments factory just to get a look at the place that made such fine instruments. I think I even looked to see if there were any job openings there.


Like the others in this forum, I still have that mini mag. I don't use it anymore, but it brings such great memories that I used to display it on one of my office shelves.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 19, 2009)

to Dadof6 --


Great Story !

You actually owned a Mini-Maglite *before* i did.

:thumbsup:



And thank you to EVERYONE who has contributed to my humble thread here.

Glad i could share my story with you -- (now) 25 years with my Mini-Maglite.

:twothumbs__:thanks:
_


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 20, 2009)

I enjoyed your story, Burgess! I have grown to really like stock Maglites recently after buying a 3D Mag-LED Rebel and then a new standard incandescent Mag 3D, which I use all the time now for general purpose and recreational uses. I think I might get an incandescent Mini Mag now for an EDC option after reading your story.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Burgess, take a look at what your Mini-Mag story made me do! 

Just bought this today - The deluxe 3XAA 3W Mini Mag LED.








I am really impressed by its brightness and great beam quality at all levels of focus, and how it is dimmable. A very nice UI indeed. This light is going to be my EDC from now on as I love everything about it. I considered getting the standard Incan Mini Mag, but I wanted the reliability and convenience of the LED's infinite life and durability, as well as its brightness. Once again, I love this light and can't wait to use it tonight.

For anyone who might be curious about the reflector of this light, here is a photo. It is very deep and smooth and the Luxeon emitter can be seen in this picture.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 26, 2009)

I didn't know the 3AA Luxeon versions were "dimmable" :thinking:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> I didn't know the 3AA Luxeon versions were "dimmable" :thinking:


 
It is by twisting the head of the light clockwise, which also operates and controls the focus of the light. It comes on at full brightness and stays near full brightness to its tightest focus, and then rapidly gets dimmer when focused out past that point.

I just tried it out by the way, and it was awesome! Great throw and flood for such a slim light and very nice beam quality. It really lit up my back yard and easily lit up the tops of the neighbors' trees across the street from my house.

EDIT/UPDATE: I just realised that what I before perceived to be dimming was just an effect produced when the emitter goes back behind the reflector when twisting the head far enough clockwise. The output of the emitter itself is not changing; just the fact that some of the light is getting lost behind the reflector, thus not as much OTF output.


----------



## vmaldia (Nov 27, 2009)

Are there any reviews either here or on the internet about the next generation or second generation maglite AA leds???

a google search didnt find any


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 27, 2009)

vmaldia said:


> Are there any reviews either here or on the internet about the next generation or second generation maglite AA leds???
> 
> a google search didnt find any



I bought one from Lowes tonight, they are only $10 for the black friday sale this weekend

It is brighter and throws better than my minimag with a tle-5ex drop in, which is 80 lumens. So the new mags are probably around 100 lumens. I do not care for the multi modes, but others here might.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 26, 2010)

Burgess,thanks for your wonderful story ,fifty years experiences of flashlight ,it is so great:thumbsup:.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you, Titaner, for the kind words.

:wave:


lovecpf
_


----------



## peterkin101 (Aug 13, 2012)

I know this is a very old thread but I had a similar experience back in September 1991, when I saw a 2 x AA Maglite in a shop in Wolverhampton (Barretts of Feckenham-since closed sadly). 

Part of a kit which included coloured filters and an anti-roll piece to put round the head.

Cost me £14.95 inc the AA 'Energiser' cells.

And I LOVED it.

I remember coming back from church on Tuesday late evening walking back home with my then Fiancee.

It was like being 6 all over again, the first time I had any experience of a torch.

And I was amazed just how bright it was for the time-a killer beam just as bright as my Dad's 2D Ever Ready torch of the same vintage.

I married my Fiancee soon after but sadly the marriage finished in 2001 and she died in 2008,

The original torch was ruined by leaky batteries but I ended up keeping another I'd bought in December 2011 for somebody who threw it back in my face at work.

It got the modding treatment as well with the TerraLUX Ministar 2, Sanyo Eneloop XX 2500mAh cells, rear tailcap switch and an optical glass front element.

Brought it right into the 21st Century.

Despite the fact the purchase wasn't cost-effective I couldn't bear to throw it out.

And it is my little reminder of better times gone by, which for me at the age of 50 are plenty.


----------



## peterkin101 (Aug 13, 2012)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Burgess, take a look at what your Mini-Mag story made me do!
> 
> Just bought this today - The deluxe 3XAA 3W Mini Mag LED.
> 
> ...


I had one of these, it was a brilliant bit of kit.

However, I gave mine away to the only person in the world who would cause me to part with it-my ex partners little grand daughter.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 13, 2012)

A Mini Maglite was one of my first flashlights. Kind of amazing to think even D-cell flashlights were so dim, but then, D-cells don't have a higher voltage than AA-cells, just a longer lifetime.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 13, 2012)

to Peterkin101 --

Thank you for sharing your story with us.

Certainly holds lots of memories, over a couple Decades of use.

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Burgess (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it's Important for our younger members

to realize just what the EDC flashlight situation was,

a Quarter-Century ago !


Feel free to go back and read the First Post in this thread.

Ought to give folks a better perspective of our progress.


----------



## peterkin101 (Aug 28, 2012)

Burgess said:


> I think it's Important for our younger members
> 
> to realize just what the EDC flashlight situation was,
> 
> ...



Agree 100%

The Mini Maglite 2 x AA has now been circumvented by LED technology but the basic design is and will always be an absolute CLASSIC!


----------



## yliu (Aug 29, 2012)

I still love the Incan minimags because they make a great electric candle with a nice yellow glow.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Sep 4, 2012)

I carried a mini mag light for several years back in the mid 90s. That was the light that started me off. I carried gear on me before but that light was the most useful tool I had. I never thought about the fact that those old lights (unlike the new mini mags) gave off only 5 lumens or so. I thought it was bright and useful. Still is I guess.

So many of us are chasing lumens we forget how few we really need. Now I compare lights to the mini mag light, 4D mag light, and the surefire 6P incan. I keep perspective that way.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep -- very true !


I've never been a Lumen-Chaser, so i don't have that problem.


A " few " Lumens is often all that's required for *much* of my needs.

:candle:
_


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 5, 2012)

That's why I like the few lights on the market that have infinitely-adjustable control rings. I have a bright light and a dim light and any other brightness I need, all in one package.


----------



## ericjohn (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought my first Mini Maglite in December 2005. I was a senior in high school. During my junior year, I had learned in my American History class how China is a potential threat. At the time, I was carrying a Garrity K009 (http://www.garritylites.com/page45.html). That was my main light during Hurricane Katrina. A few months later I purchased a Dorcy 1 watt LED flashlight which closely resembled a Sure Fire. This was considered very powerful at the time. I felt a great guilt about owning these two lights, as they were both chinese made. December 2005: I was shopping at Wal Mart one night after school. Mid term exams were going on at the time and the next day would be the last day before Christmas break. My best friend and I were planning a boating trip for that day as soon as school let out. So, I was in Wal Mart looking at flashlights (of course) and I saw a Mini Maglite on sale for $7.xx. I assumed Maglite was also made in china, but I still felt tempted to buy it. I read the packaging and was pleasantly surprised to see "A USA Manufacturer" printed on it. That sealed the deal and I bought it. I carried it on me everyday to school for the rest of my senior year. I also wanted to carry my Victorinox Fieldmaster SAK, but knew that was illegal and could potentially face 5 years in the slammer. I wish I still had that light but my stupid self donated it to a thrift store because it was starting to show much wear. I now have another Mini Maglite incandescent that I have had for over two years and it I always keep it on me. I also have the Desert Storm Mini Maglite and I also ordered a Mini Maglite Pro yesterday (can't wait for it to come in.) I know I have made references to my first Mini Maglite before, but it's a very cool story to tell.


----------



## Torpedo (Sep 17, 2012)

Sold many a mini mag in the 80s and 90s when I was working in sporting goods.....cant remember any coming back, althought I am sure some did. They were head and tails over anything else in the 80s...hope some of their new lights will bring them more up to date.


----------



## hillbillybob (Sep 18, 2012)

Reading all your replies in this thread has inspired me to go to the hardware store today and buy my first maglite!
Now to figure out which one to get... I'm really starting to like incandescent lights... I like my preon revo, but it just doesn't feel like it has any "soul", since it always works with no maintenance and I don't need to take any "care" of it, which is something i like doing.
Maybe I just want a light that needs me. Its like this mechanical watch vs a quartz watch wrangle...


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 18, 2012)

hillbillybob said:


> Reading all your replies in this thread has inspired me to go to the hardware store today and buy my first maglite!
> Now to figure out which one to get... I'm really starting to like incandescent lights... I like my preon revo, but it just doesn't feel like it has any "soul", since it always works with no maintenance and I don't need to take any "care" of it, which is something i like doing.
> Maybe I just want a light that needs me. Its like this mechanical watch vs a quartz watch wrangle...


MagChargers are still pretty handy, powerful and come with a glass lens and metal reflector straight off.

Failing that a 2D/3D running on li-ion 26650's could be interesting. I think Mag has just released a new bulb mount too for the incans.


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice post man!! You have to put a pic of the old minimag on here


----------



## biglights (Sep 19, 2012)

Way to go


----------



## Burgess (Sep 19, 2012)

~~~ No photograph of my Original mini-mag ~~~


In March of '97, i sent my Original mini-maglite back to Mag Instrument.

They were having the FREE EXCHANGE, because Duracell had made their latest style
of Alkaline AA batteries (with the built-in battery tester on the side) just a bit TOO BIG
(diameter) to fit into the Very Popular mini-maglite !

You could " stuff " 'em IN there, but you COULDN'T get them OUT ! 


Therefore, Duracell actually PAID Mag Instrument to bore out the bodies 
ever-so-slightly Larger, so the afore-mentioned Duracell Alkalines would fit.

Hey -- does anybody ELSE remember that Fiasco ? ? ?


Anyway, i *kept* my "spare" mini-mag, and returned my (12+ year old) *original*.

Thought it would be a fair-trade to have it replaced by a Shiny New One !


Yes, i suppose i could've been Nostalgic, and kept it . . . .


But it seemed like a good idea at the time.



_


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 19, 2012)

Damn, that sucks! And they don't even produce those batteries anymore to boot!


----------



## peterkin101 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well since that rather nostalgic post, things have certainly picked up. I'm working again though my job isn't brilliant (pardon the pun) there is now a routine and I've got some of my self respect back. Anyway my Mini Maglite is still going strong and has been a boon on some of the dark and wet nights I've expereinced over the winter.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 6, 2016)

Great thread. 

My first mini mag was $19 from a Wal Mart that was destroyed by a tornado later that day in 1994. 
I bought it because it was USA made. I remember thinking $6 Taiwan junk or a $19 US made number I could likely pass on to my (then) young sons.
I still have it. 
I knew it was a 90's light. But until reading the Burgess story had forgotten the details. While reading follow up posts it all came back.

My latest mini mag was $6.83 at...Wal Mart. 

Tried the LED kind. Didn't like them, but like Burgess spoke of, that first encounter with the LED drop in was like see-ing Star Wars the first time...something very special had just occured. 

And thanks to being a CPF member the mini mag is a novelty of times past. I guess that's half the reason I'm so juiced up over the new C sized mini mags.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 7, 2016)

BTW --

I was told recently that Mag Instruments 
in Ontario , California 
has NEVER raised the price of their Mini-Maglite
2AA since their introduction in 1984 !

( that's obviously the original Incand. version )


Yet, my local Wal-Marts have certainly varied
their prices on it, over the years !


Just sayin' . . . .



lovecpf
_


----------



## Burgess (Dec 5, 2018)

Thread Revival !




Now been One-Third of a CENTURY
since I bought my first Mini-Maglite !

34 Years Ago ! ! !

This served as my EDC light
for * DECADES *, and truly
changed and improved my life !

You "youngsters", (especially)
should go to the beginning of this
thread and read all about
* How It Was *
way back in 1984 !

Amazing how far we've come
since then.

Truly a great time to be
a Flashaholic.

lovecpf
_


----------



## tech25 (Dec 5, 2018)

Great thread! 

As a kid I used to watch my electrician uncle work and use his minimag. My mother got me a plastic single AA knockoff (~1990) which I had for years (until I took it apart and broke it- I miss it and can’t find a replacement anywhere!) until I got a red minimag of my own. My father now has that as a bedside light- he likes the incandescent over any led that I tried to give him. 
I have to pick up another for nostalgia. I always carried a light and my proud moments were changing the bulb in the dark. I waited until it burnt out to replace it- even if I saw it was blackening.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 5, 2018)

What a great read!! I love these threads form the early days. Those Mini Mags are rock solid too! I have a 1984 model that's well used. I'm not the original owner but I've used it regularly for the last 5 years and it's never let me down.

Let's see some pics!


----------



## Burgess (Dec 6, 2018)

to tech25 --

I was just the Opposite.

When my bulb had Blackened significantly,
I removed it, and installed a NEW one.
(keeping the old one, of course)


Because I knew I'd have one
HELL of a time changing that 
tiny little bi-pin bulb
in TOTAL DARKNESS ! ! !


_


----------



## Burgess (Dec 6, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> Let's see some pics!





If you page up and read post # 85,
you will see that I no longer have my original.


But you are correct about " Rock Solid ".
My Mini-Maglites never failed me !


----------



## tech25 (Dec 6, 2018)

Burgess said:


> to tech25 --
> 
> I was just the Opposite.
> 
> ...



yup, juggling so many parts- 9 pieces?- In the dark but that was part of the fun... kind of crazy I probably should have just carried two minimags.


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 6, 2018)

I remember how the bulb would always burn out at the worst time and having to change it in the dark, the whole time praying you remembered to replace the extra bulb in the tailcap, lol. I hated those times when I found the tailcap was empty...man, we really have it easy these days, lol.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2018)

My 90's model still has the original bulb. The extra is still in the tailcap. 

I retired it to shelf status shortly after discovering CPF.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 6, 2018)

My father passed away in 2000 and I have his old mini mag.its in rough shape but think I’ll fix her up and bring her back to life.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 9, 2018)

Ultimately, it was an incandescent MiniMag that led me to CPF.

Great thread, thank you for keeping it alive.


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 9, 2018)

Grijon said:


> Ultimately, it was an incandescent MiniMag that led me to CPF.
> 
> Great thread, thank you for keeping it alive.


It was an LED conversion kit for my old MiniMag, and how it compares with the new (at the time) LED MiniMag...man, that was a loooong time and a boatload of money ago.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 10, 2018)

I myself also just STUMBLED
onto CandlePowerForums.


Was TOTALLY AMAZED to discover
there were OTHERS like * ME * ! ! !


And even * WORSE * !


_


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 10, 2018)

Funny how a website can change so much in one's life, lol.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 10, 2018)

Toohotruk said:


> Funny how a website can change so much in one's life, lol.


Oh, yes - just ask our wives. :laughing:


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 10, 2018)

Grijon said:


> Oh, yes - just ask our wives. :laughing:


I started going with my GF about the same time I discovered CPF...and she still doesn't get it, lol!


----------



## Burgess (Nov 14, 2019)

** * * U P D A T E * * *


T'was now 35 years ago today ! ! !

Time FLIES ! ! !*

:candle:

:twothumbs

lovecpf
_


----------



## gunga (Nov 15, 2019)

My mini was from 1988, so 31 years! Still have it (modded).


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 15, 2019)

I reckon mine is about 25 years old. Not sure exactly what year I bought it. Mid-90's purchase from a WalMart that was destroyed by a tornado in '94 so at least that old.


----------



## richbuff (Nov 15, 2019)

I bought my first Mini-Mag light from WalMart in 2012. It is sitting on my safe, because it is my safe light. I bought another one in 2013 for a friend who served on a destroyer in the Pacific in WWII. He liked his multi D cell Mag Lights that he stowed in various locations in his home, but for years he carried horrible sub-junk. He liked the MiniMag, because it was a lot classier than the HSJ.


----------



## Kitchen Panda (Nov 16, 2019)

Burgess said:


> ** * * U P D A T E * * *
> 
> 
> T'was now 35 years ago today ! ! !
> ...




Shucks, my AAA Mini-Maglight looks almost new by comparison - it turned 20 this fall. But now it has a (foolishly expensive) LED lamp and nice non-leaking lithium batteries. 

Bill


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 17, 2019)

Burgess said:


> ** * * U P D A T E * * *
> 
> 
> T'was now 35 years ago today ! ! !
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------

